# I bought this at the Copake Auction



## Larmo63 (Apr 17, 2011)

I liked this old 40's Schwinn Superior men's 3 speed a lot and when it came up I decided to bid. It had an estimate of $150-200. I bid a few times and won it for $150. I think it's cool. A good clean/adjust/new tires, etc. will make this into a legit bike.


----------



## chitown (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice rider at a good price. I like the color scheme.

Judging by the way the front fender is almost touching the tire near the bottom, I'd say the fork has a little more bend in it then when it was new.

OK all you other Copakers here is the thread starter for posting all your winning bid bikes...


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 17, 2011)

It may be the front fender strut too, I won't know until it gets here. Paramounts and Superiors were hand made in a special area of the Schwinn factory back in the day. It may even have the "special tubing decal" down by the BB. I like unusual stuff, and you just don't see these very often. Brake pads may be a bit difficult to get??







chitown said:


> Nice rider at a good price. I like the color scheme.
> 
> Judging by the way the front fender is almost touching the tire near the bottom, I'd say the fork has a little more bend in it then when it was new.
> 
> OK all you other Copakers here is the thread starter for posting all your winning bid bikes...


----------



## OldRider (Apr 17, 2011)

Wouldn't your universal brake pads work? Lots of Canadian made 3 speed bikes up my way, thats all I seem to find, but nothing like yours, shes a beauty! If you need pads take a pic when it gets to you and I'll see if my spare 3 speed pads match.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 17, 2011)

Dude, That thing is awesome!

I think I have seen a picture of Humphrey Bogart riding one of those.

It's on the  Hollywood Stars Cyclorama poster.


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 19, 2011)

Love the color of that schwinn, i wanted to bid but just didn't have room for another bike to bring home. The headbadge is one i hadnt seen before and its all gonna clean up killer! what an awesome project.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll keep everybody abreast when it gets here. I hope to debut it next Cyclone Coaster ride.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 3, 2011)

In the process of clean-up....


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 4, 2011)

I though you already debuted it...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/5729117064/in/photostream


----------

